# Lapierre Zesty 314



## xGhostRider (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Lapierre Zesty 314 von 2012? Wie findet ihr es? Ist es Tourentauglich? Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## LPZ314 (21. Oktober 2012)

also ich habe das 314er von 2012 seit ein paar Wochen und die ersten 500km - voll begeistert. Touren, uphill - downhill alles bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernobbe (22. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

ich habs seit Mai, bin auch voll und ganz begeistert. Ich habe meins noch mit einer Kindshock Lev Sattelstütze ausgestattet, jetzt ist es für mich perfekt.

Ich weiß auch wo noch eines in Größe M zu bekommen ist 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## LPZ314 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey supernobbe

deins schaut ja genauso aus wie meins 

A.


----------



## Supernobbe (23. Oktober 2012)

Yo, bis auf die Pedale 

Allerdings habe ich die Sattelstütze und den Sattel inzwischen getauscht


----------



## Maui_Jim (24. Oktober 2012)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch wo noch eines in Größe M zu bekommen ist



Wo denn, gerne per PN! Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Zesty hole...


----------



## Mic_ha (29. Oktober 2012)

Servus Jungs + Mädels,
könnte günstig an einen Lapierre Zesty Rahmen rankommen. Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren..leider kann ich im Netz nix finden und der Verkäufer hat leider keine Möglichkeit den Rahmen zu wiegen. Also es geht mir um den Rahmen Größe M. Vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Plan 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Mic_ha (29. Oktober 2012)

Mic_ha schrieb:


> Servus Jungs + Mädels,
> könnte günstig an einen Lapierre Zesty Rahmen rankommen. Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren..leider kann ich im Netz nix finden und der Verkäufer hat leider keine Möglichkeit den Rahmen zu wiegen. Also es geht mir um den Rahmen Größe M. Vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Plan
> 
> Danke schonmal




habs doch gefunden. 3,1 falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. November 2012)

Mic_ha schrieb:


> habs doch gefunden. 3,1 falls es jemanden interessiert


Bist du dir da sicher? oder incl Dämpfer?
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dannn wiegt der Froggy Rahmen doch mal gerade 3 kg.


----------



## Mic_ha (2. November 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? oder incl Dämpfer?
> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dannn wiegt der Froggy Rahmen doch mal gerade 3 kg.



Beim MTB-Magazin ist er mit 3060g ausgeschrieben, bin mir gerade aelber nicht mehr sicher wo ich das mit 3,1 kg gelesen habe..kommt dann aber hin mit dämpfer bei 3,1kg.

hier der link zum mtb - magazin (Datenblatt Zesty)
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...sty-314.219497.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------

